# Why is Maratac / County Comm So Painfully Slow at shipping?



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

Last Friday night I ordered two straps from CountryComm, from their maratac line of nato / zulu's.. I can understand the straps not being shipped until Monday.But it's Tuesday afternoon. I emailed them to ask for any tracking info and someone sent me a very vague message saying exactly " Ship tomorrow". Which would be Wednesday, and what makes matters worse, they ship everything under 200 in value via UPS ground. So it won't arrive until the next Monday. Has anyone else had to wait around forever for maratac products?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

CC used to be MUCH better just a short while ago. The place has really gone downhill significantly for some reason. And that happened very recently.


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> CC used to be MUCH better just a short while ago. The place has really gone downhill significantly for some reason. And that happened very recently.


I'm not one to complain, but I'm really shocked at this relaxed attitude about shipping. Last week I was contemplating going with one of their Mid- Size Pilot watches, having previously owned one of their 46 mm which was just too much for my wrist.. Its hard for me to go threw with the transaction though, knowing their going to sit around for days on end before actually shipping. At the rate it takes them, 4-6 days to ship, then shipping by UPS Ground, which is the slowest way of shipping in the country. It's hard for me to imagine Country Comm thinks their customers enjoy this, extra long anticipation. Geez 4 - 6 days then UPS ground???


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

skype88 said:


> I'm not one to complain, but I'm really shocked at this relaxed attitude about shipping. Last week I was contemplating going with one of their Mid- Size Pilot watches, having previously owned one of their 46 mm which was just too much for my wrist.. Its hard for me to go threw with the transaction though, knowing their going to sit around for days on end before actually shipping. At the rate it takes them, 4-6 days to ship, then shipping by UPS Ground, which is the slowest way of shipping in the country. It's hard for me to imagine Country Comm thinks their customers enjoy this, extra long anticipation. Geez 4 - 6 days then UPS ground???


For CC, their online shop is a side business. Or so they claim. They emphasize having a ton of Government clients, which implies having several government contracts to either produce or procure items for various agencies. CC in the recent past was generally solid to deal with. Main issues being their preferred method of shipping through UPS which meant high shipping rates in general, and the fact that they refuse to ship outside of America. Other than those two issues, CC was fine to deal with. A few folks would report issues with an item missing from their order or being sent the wrong color of an item. Though generally nothing outrageous.

Not sure what has changed very recently though. But CountyComm has plummeted down the toilet with regards to customer service & satisfaction. (I belong to another forum where members order items from CC very frequently. Have placed numerous multiple orders myself.) Something is definitely going on.


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

Well it's now the end of the 3rd official business day. I ordered Friday, Still no Tracking info. I'm pretty disappointed, I'm not really flattered by all the govt level quality stuff. If someone orders on Friday, most places will have an order ready to ship by Monday morning, supply on demand? It's now Tuesday evening, they still haven't turned my package over to UPS.. I also checked the UPS website, if they ship it out tomorrow, I will receive them on September 6th. For 19$ Shipping on 2 straps, it would be cheaper to Express / Overnight it to me than put it on the slow boat UPS Ground truck.


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

I was just wondering the same thing. Straps I get from other retailers on the west coast take three days max to get here. CC takes 7 business days. They ship by slow boat... I envision my straps on a container ship going through the Panama Canal. 

The last time, they sent me the ship notification, which means they pulled a label for the package I guess, but the package did actually go out until three days later. So I keep checking the package for days while it's still sitting at CC. It wouldn't be so bad if they're rates were better.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

fgriffith said:


> I was just wondering the same thing. Straps I get from other retailers on the west coast take three days max to get here. CC takes 7 business days. They ship by slow boat... I envision my straps on a container ship going through the Panama Canal. The last time, they sent me the ship notification, which means the pulled a label for the package I guess, but the package did actually go out until three days later. So I keep checking the package for days while it's still sitting at CC. It wouldn't be so bad if they're rates were better.Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Their making a killing from shipping. I realize UPS is higher than USPS , clearly they have a business account. I just don't understand it, their customers would be happierwith USPS First class 3 day service is light years better than UPS GROUND


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

I stopped doing business with them because of their absurdly high shipping costs and crappy delivery times. They are not the only show in town who makes decent straps. I received two straps from Timefactors quicker than I did from Countycomm.


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

It doesn't make sense at all. The entire Country Comm process makes zero sense.. I know I keep harping on them, but why even with a business account, would you use UPS Ground to ship watch straps? A watch strap can be shipped inside a padded envelope. I ordered a Strap from Stowa Watches in April, they sent it out on Monday Via Economy Shipping and I had it that Saturday... Inside a 5 day window.. UPS Ground is designed for larger shipments. Wheels / desktops / mailboxes / stereo stuff. This method is not practical for Watch Straps.Maratac / Country comm could ship the stuff first class mail with 1 single forever stamp + tracking for less than 2 dollars nation wide.. And it would ship in half the time. Why charge 9.95 for shipping on a product which costs 9.95?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

It doesn't make any sense, which is why I order from other places.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Sad truth is, CC doesn't care. Trust me, they've heard numerous complaints regarding their high shipping rates through UPS only and their practice of shipping nothing outside the U.S.

Once again, the retail business is a side business for CC. Mainly a way of selling off surplus and overrun items from their various orders from government agencies. If it was their primary business, I'm sure they'd care.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

All gov contracts run out though, especially with something such as downsizing across the DoD and Sequestration. Just sayin....

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Shipping has gotten super weird. Ordered an EDC kit. Sent me a tracking number for UPS, but didn't send it till three days later. Takes wayyyy too long. 

They are going downhill. Seems like losing the marathon contract really hit them hard.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

charger02 said:


> All gov contracts run out though, especially with something such as downsizing across the DoD and Sequestration. Just sayin....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


I agree with you. To me, it's stupid to treat customers like crap. Even if those customers are part of your side business.CC thinks they have a bunch of exclusive items. Truth is, the very few exclusive ones they do have aren't all that special. You can find excellent substitutes for those items elsewhere. Maybe not the exact same items, but same quality substitutes none the less.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah. I have bought a lot from them, and if it weren't for the great quality of their products I wouldn't be a repeat customer. I have had 3 orders from them recently, and none of them have been right. My mid size pilot shipped later than promised, they sent me the wrong bag (though they righted it by overnighting the correct one) and then accidentally sent me too many spare clasps for my TSAR.



Drop of a Hat said:


> Shipping has gotten super weird. Ordered an EDC kit. Sent me a tracking number for UPS, but didn't send it till three days later. Takes wayyyy too long.
> 
> They are going downhill. Seems like losing the marathon contract really hit them hard.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


I would argue that the Marathon contract loss is a function of their issues, the other way around ;-).


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

mike120 said:


> Yeah. I have bought a lot from them, and if it weren't for the great quality of their products I wouldn't be a repeat customer. I have had 3 orders from them recently, and none of them have been right. My mid size pilot shipped later than promised, they sent me the wrong bag (though they righted it by overnighting the correct one) and then accidentally sent me too many spare clasps for my TSAR.
> 
> I would argue that the Marathon contract loss is a function of their issues, the other way around ;-).


But the problems only seemed to have started AFTER the fact.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

It does suck to lose a big Client like Marathon, but that shouldn't mean a decrease in customer service / quality control. At-least pre set up a trackingnumber and forward it to let your customer know its in processing. Whenever you submit a payment and hear nothing back for nearly 5 days, it's not quite enough for me to cancel my order, though its more than enough evidence that I need to look around elsewhere next time. Not to mention that Country Comm would make more money if they switched their shipping method to USPS First class. I can't justify paying$10 on a watch strap to be shipped. If I could do it over again, I would have ordered some generics from Strappedfortime or crownandbuckle


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

I only still use them because I like the Elite straps and they have them for $6. I usually pick up a few other straps or nik nacs to justify the shipping rates (feeding the beast, I know). Even if I ordered one Elite strap and paid the $9.95 shipping, it's cheaper than I've seen elsewhere. I've only purchased small items from them. I would be really annoyed if I bought a watch and they didn't send it out for days.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

So County Comm officially lost their Marathon contract? 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

charger02 said:


> So County Comm officially lost their Marathon contract? Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


I just got off the phone with a nice lady from Marathon Watches... The phone number for Marathon is still listed on Country Comm's website so I called themafter work.. The Nice lady explained to me they are not a part of County Comm anymore, and Comm will no longer sell Marathon Watches + Accessories... I straight upasked her if the reason for this was because of poor customer service, without hesitation she said " Yes ". She also explained to me they do not have these issueswith other venders such as Amazon.com, and have received endless complaints about County Comm.. She also * On a positive note* said Marathon was about to release a new line of watches.. So keep an eye out for them in the fall.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

No shock there with CC. I wonder what happened ti Broadarrow.

New line...i wish I had more disposable income!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

New line? Sounds awesome.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Want super fast shipping on straps? Give Crown and Buckle a shot.


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

Crown and Buckle Is awesome, fast emails fast shipping. Another great site for straps is Strappedfortime.com Strapped honestly has the best looking orange nato/zulu you've ever laid eyes on.. I hear Panatime is good too.As far as CountyComm.com, for whatever reason their taking forever. This experience is ridiculous. I can't believe I paid them Friday morning, around 2am. And it's nowTuesday night, with no shipping. What are they thinking? I know one thing, countycomm is in no hurry to get people the products that they pay for. It's more than likely the reason why there is no Contact information on their website anywhere.. I scorched the internet tonight looking for a telephone number.. All I found was 2 emails.Emailed em both on my lunch @ Noon.. It's now 8pm, still haven't received any response.


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

tallguy said:


> Want super fast shipping on straps? Give Crown and Buckle a shot.


C&B doesn't sell Maratac. I'm always hesitant to buy anything other than Maratac after getting some cheap zulus off of Amazon (too short, welded seams, cheap hardware, etc.). C&B certainly have great prices. How is the quality of their Nato and Zulu straps?


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

skype88 said:


> Crown and Buckle Is awesome, fast emails fast shipping. Another great site for straps is Strappedfortime.com Strapped honestly has the best looking orange nato/zulu you've ever laid eyes on.. I hear Panatime is good too.As far as CountyComm.com, for whatever reason their taking forever. This experience is ridiculous. I can't believe I paid them Friday morning, around 2am. And it's nowTuesday night, with no shipping. What are they thinking? I know one thing, countycomm is in no hurry to get people the products that they pay for. It's more than likely the reason why there is no Contact information on their website anywhere.. I scorched the internet tonight looking for a telephone number.. All I found was 2 emails.Emailed em both on my lunch @ Noon.. It's now 8pm, still haven't received any response.


I just checked my CC tracking... The order I placed on the 23rd is due to be delivered September 4th. I should have ordered my Watchadoo from Australia on the same day to see which order will arrive first.


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

skype88 said:


> I just got off the phone with a nice lady from Marathon Watches... The phone number for Marathon is still listed on Country Comm's website so I called themafter work.. The Nice lady explained to me they are not a part of County Comm anymore, and Comm will no longer sell Marathon Watches + Accessories... I straight upasked her if the reason for this was because of poor customer service, without hesitation she said " Yes ". She also explained to me they do not have these issueswith other venders such as Amazon.com, and have received endless complaints about County Comm.. She also * On a positive note* said Marathon was about to release a new line of watches.. So keep an eye out for them in the fall.


Wilson Watch Works is a Marathon dealer now. FYI


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

fgriffith said:


> Wilson Watch Works is a Marathon dealer now. FYI


Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

fgriffith said:


> Wilson Watch Works is a Marathon dealer now. FYI


Whoa. Thats pretty big news. I thought topspec was the only official distributor around.

Awesome.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

fgriffith said:


> I just checked my CC tracking... The order I placed on the 23rd is due to be delivered September 4th. I should have ordered my Watchadoo from Australia on the same day to see which order will arrive first.


That's nearly 14 Days, It would make sense though because I ordered mine on the 24th and received tracking info, with an estimated arrival date of September 6th. I hate to keep harping on CountyComm, but that is some horrible for domestic customer service. I've ordered generic watch parts from Hong Kong on Ebay, sent economy shipping which has arrived faster than 14 days. I'm starting to get the feeling that County Comm will probably fade out over the next 2 years. Whatever's going on over theresounds like a lot of downsizing is going on.. The woman from Marathon Watches also told me County Comm Moved into a much smaller building at the beginning of the year.Again, another hint at where the company is going. I know the recession hurt a lot of businesses. But County Comm , 3 or 4 years ago, was a huge success. They would have stayed ahead if they paid more attention to customer serviceI was one of their biggest fans and purchased everything from flashlights to knives . It does hurt me to see them in this condition. Steinhart Watch Co. Is another Watch dealer which is sinking fast due to their extremely poor, and shamelessly horrific lack of communication. Take a look at their forumand see how many disgruntled customers are venting over there. In the end though I hope County Comm gets some new management


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah... I ordered a watch from Hong Kong that got here in nine calendar days.


----------



## tcallre (Sep 29, 2011)

I never heard of complaints but found this place researching the adapters to change strap sizes on G-Shocks. Two weeks ago I placed a order for a G-Shock adaptor and 22mm military strap on Wednesday, it arrived Tuesday. Maybe because I'm in the same part of the country. For this order I'm completely satisfied with the products and service.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

It's definitely sad to see a good vendor just drop off like this. I have one Maratac strap I ordered from them 2 years ago and back then got the strap quickly and with no fuss. If you're looking for something similar I can suggest looking at Panatime.....I've ordered numerous straps from them and have been nothing but happy with the quality, pricing and customer service. They are in NY and I'm near SF and if I order on Monday I get the straps on Thursday thru priority mail for a pretty low price. Here is a link to what looks like a very similar type of strap(I don't own one though so I can't say for sure they are as good as Maratac).
22mm PU Ballistic 120/80 Waterproof synthetic Strap with stripe

-Shawn


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

Today I received the order I placed on the 23rd of August. If it were not for this thread, I would've forgotten that I placed the order.


----------



## ken_sturrock (Oct 24, 2010)

fgriffith said:


> Today I received the order I placed on the 23rd of August. If it were not for this thread, I would've forgotten that I placed the order.


Sounds serious. I'd have that checked out if I were you!


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

ken_sturrock said:


> Sounds serious. I'd have that checked out if I were you!


:-x


----------



## eisenhower (Aug 3, 2012)

Some of you take online shopping for granted. Ordering a product online and having someone deliver to you is AMAZING.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Huh, what are you talking about? Poor customer service is poor customer service regardless of the medium used to purchase an item.


----------



## eisenhower (Aug 3, 2012)

charger02 said:


> Huh, what are you talking about? Poor customer service is poor customer service regardless of the medium used to purchase an item.


Complaining that they are shipping on Wednesday for an order placed Friday is bickering, especially considering it is obviously a low key operation they are running (use of paypal is sort of a give away). I wouldn't be surprised if it was one or two people running the whole thing.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

eisenhower said:


> Complaining that they are shipping on Wednesday for an order placed Friday is bickering, especially considering it is obviously a low key operation they are running (use of paypal is sort of a give away). I wouldn't be surprised if it was one or two people running the whole thing.


Nonsense. The fact that they charge you $10 to ship an item that weighs a few ounces and could be shipped more quickly for far less money makes their sluggishness even more egregious.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

I would think the website says it all lol! I know when they had Marathon though, they were the best price out there. Wonder what happened....


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

For all who are looking for maratac zulu quality, only without maratac written on the hardware, I can highly recommend ebay seller "timepiecerepublic". I bought now seven straps from him (all separate because of custom taxes) and they usually all arrived within a week (USA>>>Germany), so I really can't complain: prices, shipping fees and service are top notch. Besides the lack of name, the straps do not differ in any way from maratacs.

http://stores.ebay.com/TimePieceRep...aps items in TimePieceRepublic store on eBay!

http://stores.ebay.com/TimePieceRep...71286010&_sid=349392210&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

cheers


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

cal..45 said:


> For all who are looking for maratac zulu quality, only without maratac written on the hardware, I can highly recommend ebay seller "timepiecerepublic". I bought now seven straps from him (all separate because of custom taxes) and they usually all arrived within a week (USA>>>Germany), so I really can't complain: prices, shipping fees and service are top notch. Besides the lack of name, the straps do not differ in any way from maratacs.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/TimePieceRep...aps items in TimePieceRepublic store on eBay!
> 
> ...


I have ordered several straps from them as well. The straps are very nice and the service is great... I usually get the straps in two days.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

eisenhower said:


> Complaining that they are shipping on Wednesday for an order placed Friday is bickering, especially considering it is obviously a low key operation they are running (use of paypal is sort of a give away). I wouldn't be surprised if it was one or two people running the whole thing.


Hmmm ... I have done business with a lot of eBay sellers who would fall into the same category (paypal, 1-2 people operation) who manage to use the most inexpensive shipping method, and mail items w/in 24 hours. I don't think the shipping delay and high shipping costs mentioned in this thread can be attributed to the small size of the business alone.


----------



## TellTime (Jun 18, 2012)

This is a great thread as i just recently got my maratac zulu from CC after 11days!! takes too long, i need another maratac dealer, as i too am afraid of getting a lower quality zulu from another site. ive ordered from gnomewatches, cheapnatostraps, and westcoasttime before and these straps dont conpare if they arent maratac™.

NEVER order from WestCoast Time!!! i had the worst experience recently. i ordered 2 maratac zulu straps from him thru ebay (paid in full thru paypal) and a week later i got 1 of them. STILL havent gotten my second one yet AND the guy is shipping to me from one city away!!!! i live in an adjacent city!! it doesnt take 21 days and i still havent received my second strap which was ordered AT THE SAME TIME and PAID FOR AT THE SAME TIME!!!


----------



## TopSpecUS.com (May 6, 2009)

Several questions have been asked here- I feel compelled to respond to just one or two. Is TopSpecUS.com the "only" Marathon Dealer in the US? No, we are not. I do believe though that we are the only dealer that generally has every model and accessory in stock and ready to ship. Anything you order from us (a nylon strap or a new CSAR) will ship FREE and will go out same business day or next business day.


----------



## nyfinest (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm glad I found this thread. I'm done with CountyCom!!!! 12-15 BUSINESS day from the west coast to NYC is just plain crazy!!!!! I'm still waiting for some Maraton springs ....and a spork!!!!! C'mon.


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

nyfinest said:


> I'm glad I found this thread. I'm done with CountyCom!!!! 12-15 BUSINESS day from the west coast to NYC is just plain crazy!!!!! I'm still waiting for some Maraton springs ....and a spork!!!!! C'mon.


I think you get the prize for the longest shipping time. I'm not ready to say I'm totally done with CC... I'll continue to order from them while complaining about it. They do have a unique inventory... Where else can you buy Maratac straps, flashlights, mini grappling hooks (I don't know why I would need one, but I still want one) AND a spork?


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

Charging 9 dollars to ship something VIA ups ground, is beyond nerve wracking . That on top of they will not dispatch you're order for nearly 1 week.. So for me to receive the straps from Cali, sent to GA.. It takes 7 days .. Even if you look at this from a business stand point.. This is a lose lose for consumer and merchant. You're losing profits by shipping something ground on top of over charging your consumer.. I can understand the need to use this method if something is of great value, watches ect.. Multiple strap bulk orders.. But to send someone a single strap? CountyComm took 5 days before responding to my email. I sent emails to 3 different countycomm addresses about my order. Bare in mind this is after the 5th day. On top of which, my question wasn't even answered, I simply received a vague email from someone saying they would look into my order and never heard back from them.. Most consumers do not mind paying Retail value, and paying high shipping rates. But In exchange for their business most consumers would prefer to be treated as valued customers. Sitting on an order for 7 days then sending it to them the most expensive, slowest way possible, doesn't exactly say " I value you're business". If their process was stated , just how much business do you think county comm would receive when people know they won't see their domestic products for 14+ Business days?


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

skype88 said:


> Charging 9 dollars to ship something VIA ups ground, is beyond nerve wracking . That on top of they will not dispatch you're order for nearly 1 week.. So for me to receive the straps from Cali, sent to GA.. It takes 7 days .. Even if you look at this from a business stand point.. This is a lose lose for consumer and merchant. You're losing profits by shipping something ground on top of over charging your consumer.. I can understand the need to use this method if something is of great value, watches ect.. Multiple strap bulk orders.. But to send someone a single strap? CountyComm took 5 days before responding to my email. I sent emails to 3 different countycomm addresses about my order. Bare in mind this is after the 5th day. On top of which, my question wasn't even answered, I simply received a vague email from someone saying they would look into my order and never heard back from them.. Most consumers do not mind paying Retail value, and paying high shipping rates. But In exchange for their business most consumers would prefer to be treated as valued customers. Sitting on an order for 7 days then sending it to them the most expensive, slowest way possible, doesn't exactly say " I value you're business". If their process was stated , just how much business do you think county comm would receive when people know they won't see their domestic products for 14+ Business days?


I agree with everything you said. One can only conclude that their online business is secondary to their government business, which I assume is all bulk. It sure seems that they don't value our business at all. I still want one of those mini grappling hooks though.


----------



## nyfinest (Sep 6, 2012)

Received my order yesterday!!!! I'm done with them. There's just way to many places to get their stuff. Shame on you CountyComm!!!


----------



## lycanthropejeff (Nov 19, 2009)

I've had great experience with chronoworld. Watch Straps / Bands

Good price and quick shipping from Japan. They also have the best price on shoulderless spring bars. I think it took less than 5 business days to get a strap and bars.

However, after posting this I see that they are no longer carrying Maratac Bands. Hopefully that's just temporary. They had the best price around....

jtk


----------



## johnee (Jan 1, 2009)

Crusader said:


> Hmmm ... I have done business with a lot of eBay sellers who would fall into the same category (paypal, 1-2 people operation) who manage to use the most inexpensive shipping method, and mail items w/in 24 hours. I don't think the shipping delay and high shipping costs mentioned in this thread can be attributed to the small size of the business alone.


That's a very good point. I think the heart of it comes down to this.... ebay sellers receive feedback that is available to future customers, hence they'll generally do whatever they can to garner positive feedback. Take that as you will. I'm not saying CountyComm doesn't care about their customers, but... I think this thread's existence says it all.


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

Yes with Ebay.. People factor in Wait time.. How long it took to receive a tracking number, the shipping time ect.. Which is great because the stronger your score, the more willing people are to do business with you when they see you're high score.. This lets consumers know their customers have always been satisfied.. I think the issue for most of us is everyone knows Maratac Gear is the top of the line when it comes to Nato's and Watches. Being that CountyComm is one of the only dealers in the US and the largest. It keeps people coming back to them, I just wish they would treat their customers with a little more dignity. In today's world when you have a family kids, even 29 dollars is a decent size purchase, I know it is for me especially with birthdays and holidays coming up.. Even if their shipping is justified because UPS has higher rates, I think they should atleast have some sort of policy in regards to shipping... Maybe " We ship within 48 Hours fromf purchase...". For the Life of me I just can't understand why they don't have a single person there who deals with customer affairs.. Even Boutique Watch companies Wilson Watch Works / Steinhart / MkII / Kemmnar Watches, realize customer communication is a key.. Sure it might take a day or 2 to get an email returned, but at-least it's part of the business. With CountyComm they make it near impossible to get in contact with them.. Their website's prestigious talk about govt grade products and such certainly doesn't give them the right away to act like their civilian business consumers can be put on the back burner. Or treated like second class business. Like I said before , when I spoke to Marathon Watches, the woman I spoke to told me the reason they discontinued business with CountyComm was because people who bought their products from CountyComm were having trouble with the seller.. These frustrated people were then bypassing countycomm and going straight to Marathon for answers.. I'm sure after dealing with this for a while, eventually they just had to pull the plug . If you want you're brand to shine, you want the people representing your brand to be professional.


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

lycanthropejeff said:


> I've had great experience with chronoworld. Watch Straps / Bands
> 
> Good price and quick shipping from Japan. They also have the best price on shoulderless spring bars. I think it took less than 5 business days to get a strap and bars.
> 
> ...


I also switched to Chronoworld for the shoulderless springbars after poor customer service and ridiculous shipping prices from CC.

Does anyone have any experience with the Holben's NATO and ZULU straps? I have heard their customer service is top-notch and the NATOs are supposedly made in Switzerland and the ZULUs made in Germany. It also looks like the seams are welded and stitched.


----------



## eisenhower (Aug 3, 2012)

Crusader said:


> Hmmm ... I have done business with a lot of eBay sellers who would fall into the same category (paypal, 1-2 people operation) who manage to use the most inexpensive shipping method, and mail items w/in 24 hours. I don't think the shipping delay and high shipping costs mentioned in this thread can be attributed to the small size of the business alone.


The high shipping costs I agree are inexcusable.
But it is really about # of customers v.s. # of employees that determines shipping time (not factoring in work ethic or whatever). Maybe those ebay shops only get a few customers at a time? Maratac says they do gov't contracts. Those would obviously come before the customers.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I ordered some spring bars and straps, from CC, on Sunday and my order was delivered this afternoon......


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Hoppyjr said:


> I ordered some spring bars and straps, from CC, on Sunday and my order was delivered this afternoon......
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


West coast delivery?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

fgriffith said:


> ... Where else can you buy Maratac straps, flashlights, mini grappling hooks (I don't know why I would need one, but I still want one) AND a spork?


Mini grappling hooks are used by soldiers to check open areas for mines. Place a long line of paracord through the hole, attached the spikes, toss it across, then pull it back towards you. If you snag a mine, it goes off with you at a safe distance. It's a life-saving tool for soldiers, a cute novelty item for civilians.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if CountyComm really does supply the government (that would be the Government of the United States, not state or local...or even foreign) with anything? I didn't see any GSA info on their site.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

charger02 said:


> Does anyone know if CountyComm really does supply the government (that would be the Government of the United States, not state or local...or even foreign) with anything? I didn't see any GSA info on their site.


According to their cute little references to contracting for "agencies", they do. I haven't seen any actual evidence of that however.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

Their website uses many " local agency" references. Maybe it's not Government. This " Local Agnecy" could be some detective, maybe some local detective likes their watches... I would like to know what " Agency" they are talking about... This is a good marketing ploy though non the less. But at the same time... MWC says the same thing on their website about their watches.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

m.and said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Holben's NATO and ZULU straps? I have heard their customer service is top-notch and the NATOs are supposedly made in Switzerland and the ZULUs made in Germany. It also looks like the seams are welded and stitched.


I have a NATO I got from Holben's on ebay. It was shipped quickly and is welded/stritched, very good quality. The strap is very thick and stiff, almost too much so. I fold the fabric and put it back through the keeper which on this strap proved almost impossible (it took a half hour the first time, lol). Perhaps it will get better with time.

My only real complaint is the fabric is a bit shiny, expecially for the olive color I selected.

At that price point (>$20) Squinky on ebay has really nice straps and I will probably go with them next time.


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

BTW- To those looking for Great Quality Zulu's / Nato's.. Strappedfortime is amazing.. Their orange color is better than any I've seen.. The colors are very vibrantQuality is strong, very tough!


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Mini grappling hooks are used by soldiers to check open areas for mines. Place a long line of paracord through the hole, attached the spikes, toss it across, then pull it back towards you. If you snag a mine, it goes off with you at a safe distance. It's a life-saving tool for soldiers, a cute novelty item for civilians.


I know how the military uses the grappling hooks... I don't know what I would use it for... Maybe to get the remote over to the couch or something.


----------



## Fitzs (Oct 8, 2012)

I just ordered a large pilot watch 3 hours ago, and it has since been shipped and is on its way. Impressive, considering that they sold out of all their stock within minutes of making them available.


----------



## anbu (Feb 8, 2012)

sold out already. That was quick.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Not surprising though.


----------



## vp70m (Feb 22, 2012)

anbu said:


> sold out already. That was quick.


So now we get to see how quickly they turn up on eBay!


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

When I ordered my maratac pilot last fall, I remember the shipping was quick, besides USPS Ground, they got the tracking info to me rather fast. Their products are top notch, and people are willing to wait for them.. But as I said before. Marathon watch Co. Pulled their products from county comm, due to customer complaints.


----------



## Happytalk (Jun 4, 2012)

I ordered one and paid on Nov. 5.


----------



## 5-pot (Nov 6, 2012)

Hmmm... I ordered and paid on the 6th and have heard nothing too...


----------



## Happytalk (Jun 4, 2012)

For the record. I received mine yesterday.


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

Now I'm on the Hunt for a 24mm 5 ring Nato / Zulu? Any suggestions?


----------



## nyfinest (Sep 6, 2012)

I broke my #1 rule....DON'T BUY ANYTHING FROM COUNTYCOMM!!!! I had to buy the new mid-size pilot watch when it came in on Thursday. Well.....it's been a week since I ordered it and they still have not shipped it. The straps I ordered from Broad Arrow have arrived (west coast shipping) and from C&B. C.C. srikes again. One week to ship, $11 ground UPS. It's gonna be over two weeks untl I get the watch!!!!!! SHAME ON YOU COUNTY COMM!!!!!


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

I ordered the mid size pilot the second it came available. Just got an email today refunding saying there wasn't 
Enough what the hell.
Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

nyfinest said:


> I broke my #1 rule....DON'T BUY ANYTHING FROM COUNTYCOMM!!!! I had to buy the new mid-size pilot watch when it came in on Thursday. Well.....it's been a week since I ordered it and they still have not shipped it. The straps I ordered from Broad Arrow have arrived (west coast shipping) and from C&B. C.C. srikes again. One week to ship, $11 ground UPS. It's gonna be over two weeks untl I get the watch!!!!!! SHAME ON YOU COUNTY COMM!!!!!


I ordered one also, got shipping confirmation on monday then early this morning I recieved a refund on the watch, It looks like no one that ordered on will get one, as all are being refunded


----------



## bjw29 (Jan 3, 2012)

skype88 said:


> Now I'm on the Hunt for a 24mm 5 ring Nato / Zulu? Any suggestions?


try maratac


----------



## KenI (Aug 14, 2012)

My pilot mid order was canceled too. I will not use them again.


----------



## nyfinest (Sep 6, 2012)

If I get a refund from them I'm gonna be real pissed off!!!! NEVER AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Happytalk (Jun 4, 2012)

I wish I could get a refund for the defective watch they sold me. I have not heard anything but he is supposedly sending a replacement.


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

I just makes me wonder what happened to this company? Who is running the place? Serious, who in their right minds is going to think charging 10$+ to ship a strap
UPS GROUND?????????

UPS Ground is typically used to ship massive orders... The Wheels and tires on my wife's 5 series BMW were shipped UPS Ground. Even on the UPS Website it says ground
is for larger orders... A watch strap??? Come on COUNTY COMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Waterborne 1-inch strap ... the nylon is different (thinner), and won't stretch when wet.


----------



## Tachyon (Mar 28, 2010)

nyfinest said:


> If I get a refund from them I'm gonna be real pissed off!!!! NEVER AGAIN!!!!


CountyComm is probably one of the worst companies I've ever encountered. If another watchmaker could duplicate or come close to their Pilot watches there would be no reason to waste time with their outfit ever again.


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

Just got my PVD 5 ring black Nato from Strappedfortime... Beautiful strap.. I'm not sure how it holds up next to Maratac but I placed my order at 2PM and had a tracking number and " you're order has been shipped " Email by 3PM... That's A+++++ Service... Those guys at Strappedfortime are amazing.. No Ghost email accounts, plus they 
have their phone number online and offer live customer support!! Ordered on Thursday afternoon and here on Saturday!!Thanks strappedfortime!


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

TellTime said:


> This is a great thread as i just recently got my maratac zulu from CC after 11days!! takes too long, i need another maratac dealer, as i too am afraid of getting a lower quality zulu from another site. ive ordered from gnomewatches, cheapnatostraps, and westcoasttime before and these straps dont conpare if they arent maratac™.
> 
> NEVER order from WestCoast Time!!! i had the worst experience recently. i ordered 2 maratac zulu straps from him thru ebay (paid in full thru paypal) and a week later i got 1 of them. STILL havent gotten my second one yet AND the guy is shipping to me from one city away!!!! i live in an adjacent city!! it doesnt take 21 days and i still havent received my second strap which was ordered AT THE SAME TIME and PAID FOR AT THE SAME TIME!!!


Broadarrow has been my 'go to' for Maratac straps since my first CountyComm experience. CountyComm's shipping costs were over the top.


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

Welcome to CountyComm boys!


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Figured I'd add this here. Last year had a tremendously difficult time dealing with an error on their end when they sent the wrong item. I returned it, as they explained, and was never refunded. About 20 emails, paypal claims, etc couldn't get me my money back. I somehow found a phone # to the industrial park they're in and was connected with County Comm. I had my refund within 5 minutes after the phone call. I'd suggest this as a preferred method of contact...I'm not sure they even read emails.


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

Countycomm returned emails about the order I placed nearly a week after they shipped it, the issues of my email were not addressed at all, the email simply stated someone would look into it. I think the general feeling most people get is their business is unappreciated. I wish they would boost up their communication skills, most folks don't mind waiting was long as their informed of the progress!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Exactly. I told Mike (@ CC) that my feeling is they don't give a damn (I used a different word). He simply replied "we try". Not enough. Poorly run company at best. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

At one point in time they used to try a lot harder, and got the job done.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> At one point in time they used to try a lot harder, and got the job done.


I know. Back before they "made" watches, were a Marathon distributor, and had direct contact info. I used them for almost all of my supplemental gear. I even bought a pilot from their first ever run.

Its a shame what's happened to them and their CS.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## spydie fanatic (Dec 24, 2009)

I finally experienced the horror and belong to the club; took me 5 weeks total to get my maratac nato delivered to my door after making payment. It was not the post office's fault. My order just sat there at cc and was never mailed out until I started asking ?s; even 3 weeks in, after they said they'd get it out ASAP, they forgot to mail it out again and it took another 2 weeks after I sent more emails inquiring on the order status.

I've spent over $1400 there with watches, etc so I'd expect decent CS.

Sighhh...I really like some of their stuff...

I always thought people were making up their stories; I've had good service until now.


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

So I was watching the 2012 big pilot page and they kept pushing the date further and further out. I even installed a Google Chrome extension to automatically monitor the page and alert me any time there was a change. After 2 months of this ridiculousness, and after seeing someone's post in the 2013 pilot thread I just emailed Mike directly and asked if he had any left. After a couple days he responded and told me they had one left and to mail him a check. Sounded super shady so I asked him if I could send it via PayPal. Over a week went by with no response. So I took a risk and sent the PayPal payment. He shipped the watch about 2 days later but it's not scheduled to arrive until the 11th. That's over a week from the date I ordered it. 

Last week I won a Sottomarino from a giveaway here on WUS. It shipped from California to Ohio in 2 days via USPS.

I got better service and faster shipping from a FREE watch.


----------



## northbranch (May 5, 2012)

For some reason I can't even load the webpage for countycomm to check prices! Tried different computers over the last 3 days! Anyone else?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

northbranch said:


> For some reason I can't even load the webpage for countycomm to check prices! Tried different computers over the last 3 days! Anyone else?


With the kind of service they've been giving, I don't expect the to survive much longer - at least on their retail side.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## otbricki (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't have any problem loading their web site today, and I haven't had any problems over the past few days.


----------



## edoramirezv (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi to all sorry to interrupt like this but 
*NEED TO BY A OLD MARATAC MID VERSION*
if someone is considering selling I`m interested.
thanks for the time.

Eduardo


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Sales forum? Post a WTB there? 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

I know one thing! County Comm loves to build the suspense! - I'm Telling ya, nothing beats wondering when that order will ship USPS Ground! Man I love USPS Ground for watch straps! Why put a stamp on it and mail it first class when you can put that purchase on the slow boat! Make that customer be home for that stuff!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!

CC Rocks Okay? Yep I've had a few beers tonight! Plus I love to wait, I refuse to purchase any straps unless there is a 4 week to eternity wait time on shipping.. Plus I refuse priority shipping or any type of express! Send my stuff GROUND!!!!!!!


----------



## RD62 (Oct 10, 2011)

Just an FYI and maybe I just got lucky, but I purchased a Maratac 2013 Pilot Watch from CountyComm on May 29th when I received an email from Mike saying he had just put some up on the website.

I purchased almost immediately via PayPal.

My watch arrived this Thursday June 6th.

No complaints here.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

In fairness (and after my prior negative comments) my last couple of CC orders have gone very well. Decent communication with Mike and received orders within 4 or 5 days. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

The Latin Rascals - Lisa's Coming (Tommy Boy Records 1985) - YouTube


----------



## etweb (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry for the grave digging, my last two county comm orders went out immediately the day after my order (even got shipping number on sunday). Unfortunately they use UPS ground and that is painfully slow, takes them over a week to get to me (at $10 shipping, I d think I could get a faster service).


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

It's always been UPS Ground Shipping and lack of shipping outside America. Those two aren't likely to change. Though have noticed that their customer service seems to have actually improved a bit. Not to the point I'd start recommending County Comm again, but that'll change if they keep it up.


----------



## etweb (Dec 11, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> It's always been UPS Ground Shipping and lack of shipping outside America. Those two aren't likely to change. Though have noticed that their customer service seems to have actually improved a bit. Not to the point I'd start recommending County Comm again, but that'll change if they keep it up.


Does anybody else offer the MilSpec style Zulus? Right now they all go for $9 a strap - which is why I am willing to put up with the slow shipping speed. Best Zulus I had so far.

Edit: never mind broadarrow.com has them for the same price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khoi Nguyen (Aug 1, 2014)

Glad I'm not the only one! I bought a Maratac NATO on August 22, and only today (August 28) is it scheduled to arrive. Not that I can't wait, but this is the speed I get after paying $10 to ship a .5 oz. product? 

To be FAIR, the UPS Ground cost is accurate ($10.45 actually). The ship time is bizarre though. From Sunnyvale to Los Angeles should've taken 2 days. It's been 5, and now UPS has transferred the package to USPS for delivery... what's with that? CountyComm should just use USPS for these kinds of shipments to begin with. For $10, USPS could deliver a .5 oz product efficiently faster. 

Case in point: On the same day (8/22), I ordered the Maratac Elite Composite strap from E-bay (CountyComm ran out). It arrived in 2 days via USPS - FREE shipping.

I'd expect to pay "Media Mail" type fees at the rate I am waiting. Not too happy. Likely won't buy from CountyComm again!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Thieves took over the postal service here in NYC about 5 years ago. I'd prefer C.C. stick with UPS.


----------



## -jp- (Sep 26, 2014)

Ordered over a week ago and it has still not shipped. Emailed countycomm this moringing waiting on a response. I figured they maybe slow but over a week is just ridiculous to not even ship out yet.


----------



## Shortsocks (Nov 18, 2013)

Their ordering system is very old and antiquated. It seems that they don't want to or they don't want to spend the funds to upgrade their E-commerce system. So I just don't know. 

But as for it's watches...the vagueness of their shipping times or availability of certain watches is out of control too....they seem to sometimes just pop up when they have a few available? And then they sell out. What's funny is the secondary market for their watches is crazy interesting. The few people who have managed to get some of the "rarer" versions of their watches, sell them for crazy amounts on ebay. 

I was in the market for a Maratac Mid Pilot model -First Gen, and it took me months to track one down. That is one, that didn't cost 700 or 500 dollars via ebay...and even those sold! 

Super crazy. Neither here nor On TimeZone do those models come up for sale often, is it because they are rare or people just don't sell them often?


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Feels like a total shot in the dark ordering. Money goes through and then ...crickets... nothing. But eventually the tracking email shows up... Then it's up to UPS. For me in SoCal it took about a week, order to arrival.


----------



## Sentient_meat (Dec 14, 2014)

I ordered a retired Mid Pilot and a couple of NATOs from them recently. Ordered on the 11th, had tracking info on the 13th. Shipping my new watch UPS ground kind of sucks, but oh well. I still can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

thebuzz said:


> Feels like a total shot in the dark ordering. Money goes through and then ...crickets... nothing.
> Based on how much people seem to like their stuff, it feels like there is a missed opportunity.


A year ago, I would have agreed. Even stopped ordering from C.C. for awhile. Though recently heard that they really got their act together again. Heard it from several others. Took a chance and recently placed a large order. Ended up having to contact their customer service due to a small issue that realistically could happen to any online business. They took care of me. And did so quickly. County Comm is back. Just as good as they were before things went downhill.


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

I had some issues. Not the fastest shipping in the world, a 2/3 business day delay between when they tell you (on phone) its shipped and when it actually happened. Not the greatest communication either. And had to really pursue them to get through to them also. 
The products are cool though.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

I think I am just used to the Amazon experience of constant updates. At the end of the day I think that the 7 days or so it took to arrive was just fine. I am just impatient. No complaints.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)

I ordered this online from CC ... paid with PayPal ... four days from CC to my wrist.


----------



## eahm (May 9, 2015)

Shipping to Italy = $0.00

Shipping to US = $9.95

Uh?


----------



## Whiplash_89 (Apr 13, 2015)

^This is what the rest of the world deals with every day. Usually its free shipping to US (international) and fee for everywhere else...


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

Ordered a SR-3 over the weekend. Got tracking information on Monday around 8:30 am PST. Maybe they've worked their stuff out.


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

Update: while CountyComm shipped next business day; UPS ground still sucks. Was supposed to be delivered today however a trailer delay caused them to postpone delivery.. Estimated delivery date unknown.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

james.fort said:


> Update: while CountyComm shipped next business day; UPS ground still sucks. Was supposed to be delivered today however a trailer delay caused them to postpone delivery.. Estimated delivery date unknown.


Their insistence on using UPS Ground is one reason I rarely order from them. The same package sent in a USPS Priority flat rate box is delivered in half the time, at least.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

CGSshorty said:


> Their insistence on using UPS Ground is one reason I rarely order from them. The same package sent in a USPS Priority flat rate box is delivered in half the time, at least.


Nowadays, I wouldn't send my excrement through the post office. Taken over by thieves, and idiots.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Nowadays, I wouldn't sent my excrement through the post office. Taken over by thieves, and idiots.


I've had nothing but good experiences with USPS. It's a shame that is not how it has been for everyone.


----------



## SParis (Jan 19, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Nowadays, I wouldn't sent my excrement through the post office. Taken over by thieves, and idiots.


Maybe it has to do with your local Post Office. I've sent almost 200 packages via Priority Mail in the last 6 months, without a single loss.
And it gets from Michigan to the West Coast in 2 or three days. UPS is a little more secure for more valuable items, but takes 4 or 5 days 
to go across the country.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Has anyone gotten tracking for the new batch of Mid pilots.....?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

mike120 said:


> Has anyone gotten tracking for the new batch of Mid pilots.....?


Don't be surprised if tracking is an issue. County Comm is like the hot-looking Ex. you broke up with years ago, forgot why you broke up, went out again.... and as soon as she took that first drink, all the bad memories came flooding back. Not saying C.C. is run by alcoholics. Just that, it has its quirky issues.


----------



## Matt Sutton (May 26, 2008)

Look at them as a cheap flea market. Don't expect any product support or customer service. They do have some cool items, but that's it. They suck, and are unethical in their dealings. You used to be able to contact them by telephone to arrange USPS, but there is no such option to discuss this now but by email. I contacted them complaining about their Maratac milspec straps, as in the picture. They are not sewn, but heat pressed together, and they fail quickly or before even using them. I asked about warranty, but did not receive a reply, but was told to send my straps back for exchange after receiving my RMA email. So I sent in two 18mm, and six 20mm straps-assorted colors-each falling apart.

What I received back was disappointing. I now had four black 20mm, and four black 22mm straps. They were sewn, but all black, half of which were a useless 22mm wide.

I sent an email letting him know the problem. His reply was that they were no longer under warranty, and he sent all he had of the sewn straps. Heck, if he told that to me up front, I would have taken my old ones to the taylor shop to be sewn back together.

BTW, they have shipped me items via USPS priority on request in the past.

I have done a great deal of business with Countycomm over many years, and I think they have really declined in ethics, and overall value. (Get the copper embassy pen while you can!)


----------



## Matt Sutton (May 26, 2008)

I have many straps from Maratac, and they were failing because they were not sewn. These straps are a great idea over the typical strap, but the heat bonding fails.


----------



## spydie fanatic (Dec 24, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Nowadays, I wouldn't send my excrement through the post office. Taken over by thieves, and idiots.


LOL Our local postmaster here in my town, NE is a psychopath. Not kidding either...


----------



## Deputy Dave (May 12, 2008)

spydie fanatic said:


> LOL Our local postmaster here in my town, NE is a psychopath. Not kidding either...


*THIS has the makings of either a great Stephen King or Coen Brothers movie!*  b-)


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

I just ordered a pair of 17" Nitrox NATO straps; one for my Seiko 007 and one for my Seiko SNZG15. I have 9+ inch wrists and 11 inch NATOs / ZULUs barely cut it. The extra inches will give me the ability to wear the watches over welding and mechanic's gloves; a definite bonus for what I get into regularly. 

I'm not really concerned with slow shipping as long as they show up. I'll report back on how long it takes County Comm to get them from CA to PA.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

My County Comm order showed up in less than 5 business days after ordering. 

Not bad, not bad.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I just placed an order. it's been at least a couple years since my last order. i always seem to place orders for things on the weekend, so of course this isn't going anywhere til Monday... but for the first time i'm trying the Mil-style straps (the loop keeper instead of metal keepers). disappointing to see the results on the previous page with them coming apart. hopefully batches since then are stitched? has anyone purchased a red one in the last ~1-2 years?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

interesting, got a ship notice (which was probably just a 'label created' notice), so someone was in the office filling orders on a Saturday. =) 

but think it's a holiday anyway on monday, so there's another delay i didn't think about =\ oh well haha.


----------



## kenb86 (Jun 6, 2011)

The last order I had from them, about a month ago, came very quickly. Much faster than years ago. They stopped using that horrible UPS Surepost and started using regular USPS. It was much cheaper, too.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

hmm. this order was UPS. but it still hasn't populated in tracking, just says NOT AVAILABLE. but still with the holiday it wasn't expected to move until Tuesday anyway (even though... i think i saw UPS trucks out today).

there was no option for USPS, i would have picked that. i remember frustrating 5-7 day waits from these orders from nor cal. to be charged _that_ much for such slow shipping, was just absolutely mind boggling. USPS is normally like 3-4 days MAX from inside CA, strange they don't seem to (always?) offer it...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> hmm. this order was UPS. but it still hasn't populated in tracking, just says NOT AVAILABLE. but still with the holiday it wasn't expected to move until Tuesday anyway (even though... i think i saw UPS trucks out today).
> 
> there was no option for USPS, i would have picked that. i remember frustrating 5-7 day waits from these orders from nor cal. to be charged _that_ much for such slow shipping, was just absolutely mind boggling. USPS is normally like 3-4 days MAX from inside CA, strange they don't seem to (always?) offer it...


Turns out it IS a priority shipment, no wonder it didn't track in UPS. But the option at checkout was for UPS so that's strange. Worse though, I'm tracking it USPS, it's still sitting in their office so.... Great.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

OK, it's all solved, haha. i'm blaming the USPS on this one. It arrived this morning after virtually no tracking. 'shipping label created', was blank for 4 days, then today, 'sorting, out for delivery', etc.

and then, eh, the red strap IS heat sealed... seems strong though, definitely not coming apart 'before using' like the ones on the other page.


----------



## Deputy Dave (May 12, 2008)

Ha! I "rediscovered" this topic as I'm surfing WUS (when I should be in BED) and IRONICALLY waiting for County Comm to ship a Large Pilot Quartz with central seconds hand!!!! :-d I ordered it a couple of nights ago...

So...in my BOREDOM...I decided the "waiting on County Comm to ship" reminded me of one of my favorite movies of all time. I decided to let the creativity flow...


----------



## Deputy Dave (May 12, 2008)

Okay-so I have to eat some crow...^^^^ b-)

I ordered the Maratac Large Pilot with center second hand Wednesday evening at 8pm. I figured shipping would be slow like it used to be and then found this thread. I decided to do the meme last night.

So today I'm on the riding mower and decided to ride by the mailbox (even before I was finished mowing). I had two packages in there-both in USPS Priority mail padded envelopes. I have been ordering stuff like crazy so I didn't even look at the return addresses and took them inside. ONE OF THESE WAS THE COUNTY COMM PACKAGE with the Maratec in it. |> 

SO no shipping notice or anything but 3rd day arrival after ordering from California to NC.

I guess I'm eating crow for dinner... b-) But the Maratec goes WELL with _corvidae_.


----------

